# How good is Lenovo face Recognition?



## ThinkFree (Apr 9, 2007)

I want to know how good lenovo's face recognition software is. Will the laptop work if the thief installs another OS on it after reformatting the same disk?


----------



## Apollo (Apr 9, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> I want to know how good lenovo's face recognition software is. Will the laptop work if the thief installs another OS on it after reformatting the same disk?


Obviously it will work. 

As far as how good the face recognition software is, well if someone can grab a picture of yours and use it to bypass the whole face recognition routine... it must work pretty well, right? 

I think this technology is still in its early stages. Don't expect it to replace good old passwords just yet.


----------



## subratabera (Apr 9, 2007)

According to a *LIVE* review on CNBC, it is really good. You can't use your picture to bypass the routine...Actually it takes some time to recognise you if you really lost for 1 year in an island and after coming back, used this feature...


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 9, 2007)

even i saw the review.
wot i made out of it was tht it tries to recognize the eyes.
boz even after trying beard and wig and stuff, it cud still recognize the owner
it didnt recognize when he used spectacles.
so pretty gud i suppose


----------



## sagsall4u (Apr 9, 2007)

hey if it can catch weird saif's face nicely when i cudnt it must be good ..lol


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 13, 2007)

The most important question remains unanswered. What if the thief reinstall the OS or just install another OS on same disk. Will Laptop work then?


----------

